# Singapore Police Clearance Certificate



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi forummers, 

Does anyone knows if the CoC issued by the Singapore Police Force is address to anyone in particular? Or is it just a generic format certificate that can be used with any country for migration/study visa/work visa purposes? 

Thank you.


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Hi forummers,
> 
> Does anyone knows if the CoC issued by the Singapore Police Force is address to anyone in particular? Or is it just a generic format certificate that can be used with any country for migration/study visa/work visa purposes?
> 
> Thank you.


Mine shows "This certificate is issued only for the holder for use in Australia"


----------



## waiaung (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi I'm also in Sg planning to migrate to Oz. for the police cert can I just go to any police station and ask for the letter? What do I tell them and how long do they take to process the letter?


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just filed my PR application today and I want to proceed with Singapore COC before CO allocation. I plan to send the proof of visa application and DIAC website that states penal clearance certificate is required. 

In the COC application form, there are places to indicate

- COC requesting authority
- Address of requesting authority (full address)

Can anyone advice what I should fill in?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just filed my PR application today and I want to proceed with Singapore COC before CO allocation. I plan to send the proof of visa application and DIAC website that states penal clearance certificate is required.
> 
> ...


once you get a CO, he/she will give you the letter asking for police clearance, the address is also mentioned there. request to them that you'll pick-up the clearance yourself so you can save time, you can just email it to your CO & voila, saves you 2 weeks of postal delay.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been invited to apply for New Zealand's skill migration permanent residency. I am also waiting to submit my EOI to Australia pending my skill assessment result from Engineers Australia. 

Australia is my first choice due to better engineering job prospects. 

I have the CoC request letter from New Zealand Immigration office in Singapore, the question is: can I use the CoC issued by Singapore Police Force (with request letter from New Zealand immigration) for the purpose of Australia's PR application? 

Thanks


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi civicblade

COC singapore mentions the country to be used for on the certificate which is same the request letter. So you cannot use it for australia


----------

